# TV loses input signal when changing channels



## A404freedom (Nov 4, 2017)

this recently started happening. My Sony 4k tv is connected via hdmi to my yamaha 4k receiver. My DirecTV wireless box is connected via hdmi to yamaha receiver.

When i change channels, the screen will go black, slight delay, and then picture appears. On other occasions, the same thing will happen but instead of picture appearing the input will be lost entirely. I have also noticed that after that happens, the resolution settings via DirecTV box are reset, meaning i have to uncheck the 480 n 720 boxes. 

Response time from my remote is often affected. I sometimes have to press a button three times just to get a response.

I had this all setup in a different room, moved it into what is now my mancave. I had never hadthis problem before. My cables are connected securely. 

I have video of what is happening, those the file is too large to upload onto here. 

This is incredibly annoying and makes Sunday football quite problematic. Can someone pleaseeeee help me, pleaseeee.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

see same [1 of 100s] problem's thread
TV doesnt support 4k error?


----------

